# Need Prayers for Miss Lady



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My poor baby. It seems like she just got over that horrible E Coli infection last winter and now she is battling terrible eye problems.

It started with what seemd like ordinary conjunctivitis at first, but it didn't respond to treatment. She then got uveitis, which she's had a few times before. It's an inflamation behind the eye and very painful. It turns their whole eye blue and cloudy. Every other time it's cleared up in about 24 hours with steriod eye drops.

This time it hasn't and she also has KCS which is conjunctivitis caused by dry eye. Three trips to the vet and four different kinds of drops haven't helped her and it's been three weeks now. 

We have an appointment today with a veterinary opthamoligist. There's a strong possibility my poor baby may loose her eye acccording to my vet. We can certainly live with that. She will be just as beautiful to me with or without both eyes and I am just so thankful that the old girl has lived as long as she has with all her health problems. I am so afraid of the surgery, though, if she has to have her eye removed. My vet wouldn't do a dental on her last year because she felt it wasn't safe for her to have anesthesia anymore.

I just hate that she has so many problems. Most of them are related to her diabetes. Diabetic dogs have a lot of eye problems just like diabetic humans do. Most go blind within the first year. Lady is amazing that after being a diabetic for going on six years, she still has her sight. I have been so careful with her eye health and get yearly exams, check for glaucoma and cataracts. Cataracts are the most common cause of blindness in diabetic dogs and she still has no trace of them. This came out of the blue.

Please think of my sweet baby today and pray they can figure out what's wrong with her and relieve her pain.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

All the best for lady. I will be praying that something can be done for her. You are really fantastic knowing all the information you need to know about her diabeties. I think thats great, it's no wonder she has come so far. i think the more you love and support them, the better chance they have at everything. Lady is very lucky to have you.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'll be keeping you and Lady in my thoughts. Poor Lady - I hope all goes well with her.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Marj, I'm so sorry our sweet girl is going through this. You're such a good mommy - so diligent when it comes to Lady's health. I'll be thinking of both of you, and praying that Lady's eye issues can be resolved wothout surgery. Please give the little princess a kiss and a snuggle from me!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Lady









Cathy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Get well soon little Lady! Hugs and kisses to you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj.. I am so sorry and upset to read this latest news of Lady!! Praying like crazy the specialist can come up with a game plan to heal her eye that doesn't involve surgery for 'our" little girl She has overcome so much ( THANKS TO YOU AND YOUR DILIGENCE!!) now praying once again she'll need nothing more than some special drops to heal thru this!
Will be on the look-out for your update!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers & hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Marj, I'm so very sorry to hear this. I sure hope that something can be done so that she doesn't lose her eye. Like you say... the sight is one thing but having to go under is so worrisome.... I just hope all will be well.....


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lady and you will be in our thoughts today..I hope that all goes well. Lady would be beautiful in any way. I hope all goes well!

Andrea


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The lovely Lady will be in my thoughts, and I'll be hoping for the best possible outcome


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lady's eye.







I hope she doesn't lose it. I will pray and think good thoughts for her.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Good luck today!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Marj I am so sorry to hear this, I will certainly keep both you and Lady in my thoughts and prayers







I pray that this will clear up with the help of the specialist and surgery isn't required. Poor baby








You are such a wonderful mummy to her


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Marj! I'm so sorry to hear Lady is having so much trouble.







My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lady! Take care and keep us posted on what you find out today.


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

awww poor Lady!!!!! I will be thinking of you guys and sending well wishes and prayers your way!!


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

I hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Much love to you and Lady...We hope she is better soon. Thank Goodness she has you for a Mom...xx0x0x0xN&P&P


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Marj, I'll be praying for Miss Lady.



Joy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Miss Lady will be in my thoughts and prayers














-poor baby!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Poor Lady I hope she is better soon...She will be in our thoughts


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I said a prayer intention to St. Francis, the patron saint of all animals. Marj, I sure hope that Lady is feeling better real soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Ladys eye problem.







I'll be praying for her







. I hope & pray that the specialist can help save her eye,but if not, she'll still be our beautiful special Lady.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. Poor girl has been through so much already. She is so lucky to have you for a mom. I'll be checking back later for the vet update, hopefully it'll be good news.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marj, my heart goes out to you and Lady. I hope this specialist can find the right way to treat Lady, and hopefully that will not include surgery. But, if need be, I'm sure he or she wouldn't do anything to threaten her life.

Love and prayers to you both.














You're one of the best moms ever.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Marj, I'll be praying for Lady, and for you. Lady is one lucky girl to have such a great mommy!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I had no idea about her eye problem







. I sure hope there is a way to fix it. maybe the specialist will come up with a new medicine or something. I will keep praying for the best outcome


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Sending my prayers up for Lady. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll keep both her and you in my prayers, Marj. I hope all goes well for Lady.


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

You are in my thoughts Miss Lady. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I am so nervous about this. We leave in about an hour.

I don't think there is any medicine that will help at this point. We have already tried the strongest steriod eye drop there is. Dr. Suzy has already spoken to the opthamologist on the phone. His concern is that there may be a tear behind the eye, something that my vets don't have the tools to see. He will probably do an ultrasound of her eye Dr. Suzy said. If there is a tear or something like that, she'll have to have the eye removed.

I just want to find out what is is and how we can relieve her pain. This has been going on for three weeks now with weekly vet visits and no improvement.

I'll update when we get back. Keep us in your thoughts!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marj, I am sending positive vibes your way for the Lady.....Hopefully when you update us this will have worked............ Keeping the fingers and the toes crossed that you have good info for us.*

*Sincerely,*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Praying extra extra hard for you and Lady


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

aww poor baby! i hope she's okay. lots of love to you both and a speedy recovery for lady!


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Lifting you up in prayer...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gosh...poor lady.







i sure hope for the best. my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

When I read the title, I got a little too scared.







I'm sorry she (&you) are having to go through this. As you well know, you must keep us updated. I will, promise, that I'll be thinking of that little angel and keep her in MY prayers.


XOXOXO







from LISYGIZZYCHARLIE.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Plenty of thoughts and prayers are coming your way


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We will cross our paws and say a prayer for our furry friend,







Lady.

XOXOXOX
The Fab 5


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You and Lady will be remembered in my prayers also.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear the difficult news - I hope there is a positive outcome for Lady . Sarah


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Positive thoughts and prayers coming from Iowa

Hugs to you both,


Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no!!!







Poor Lady, she's been in pain for three whole weeks now??!! Oh, the poor little girl.
I'm hoping and praying the doctor comes up with a workable solution for this.

I'm so sorry this is happening, if there's anything I can do, let me know. Wish I lived closer.

I'll check in later for an update.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If I am remembering well, Barb E had a problem like this with one of her dogs and she ended up having the surgery done. Apparently this condition was very painful to the dog and that's why she had the surgery done. Now not sure if Lady's condition is the same. Hope you won't have to resort to that.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just catching up on posts for today and am very distressed to see that Lady is having problems. I guess they don't do laser surgery to corrert tears?? I hope they can help her. Marj, you have been so dilligent in your care of Lady. Here's hoping for the best......


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I hope Lady is feeling better soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You know how hard I've been praying.





















And ever since you told me you were going to the specialist, I've been on pins and needles waiting to, hopefully, hear some positive news.

Our sweet little lady just doesn't deserve this.









Please let us know as soon as you get home. We'll keep praying and sending positive thoughts your way.












































Auntie Lynn and her Boos (Lacie and Tilly)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We're back. And the news is pretty good!

Lady's got fat deposits behind her eyes from the diabetes which is why her eye is all cloudy and discolored, not uveitis. Apparently diabetics have fat in their bloodstream and it's gotten into Lady's eyes which is pretty common. She also has KCS, which we knew, the conjunctivitis from dry eye, another side effect of her diabetes. We have new drops, new artificial tears and some drops for pain, so the hope is to clear up the inflamation from the KCS and get rid of the fat deposits behind the eye.

The really good news is that the doctor couldn't believe that she'd been diabetic for nearly six years because she still has no sign of cataracts. He said at this point she probably wouldn't get them because they usually start to form almost immediately after they become diabetic. He said it was because I took such good care of her which made me feel really good!









One of the drops is a tear stimulator which he said works in about 50% of the cases. Since diabetics are prone to neuropathy, it might be nerve damage causing her to stop producing tears so the drops wouldn't help. They do have a surgical procedure where they attach a salivary galnd to the eye, but it's one of their longest procedures so I don't know if Lady would even be a candidate for it because of the anesthesia risk. He said just to keep putting artificial tears in her eyes, that I couldn't overdo it.

So I am really doing the happy dance! Thank you, thank you for all your prayers and well wishes for my little Lady!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what fantastic news!!







i'm so glad it wasn't something that needed surgery.







how wonderful for you both!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great News!!! I'm doing the happy dance too!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO HOO!!!!














...I've been constantly coming to see an update and SO HAPPY !!! to see the news sounds so good!!







FANTSASTIC!! Now the prayers will continue to go out







that these new drops will do what they are supposed to do and little Lady will be "fit as a fiddle" in no time!
WHEW!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

We are wishing Lady a speedy recovery .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hip - Hip - Hoooooooraaaaaay!!!!!! Oh, I am soooooo happy!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Marj what a great relief, you are a super mum to Lady that's for sure, I am so happy that she doesn't need surgery and the news is much better than you expected
















Yayyyyyyyyyyyy for Lady


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank God, I'm so glad


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj............that is great news. We will still keep you and little Miss Lady in our daily thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's good news


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj,

I was holding my breath as I opened SM this evening, still praying that the specialist had good news. We love the specialist







even though he probably cost you an arm and a leg. I know that doesn't matter compared to Lady's well being. 

Good news, our special little Lady.





















Happy dance and more prayers














that the pain drops give you relief and that your eye gets better very, very soon.

BTW, got both other packages today -- new bows and new clothes.





















My own special happy dance.

Auntie Lynn


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank the Lord for that great news! Lady is certainly lucky to have such a diligent mom.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Some good news.....YAY!!!! I think we could all use some good karma!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I didn't even get to read the bad news before seeing there was good new but yay for you and Lady





















She is so lucky to have a mom that takes care of her so well


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for all your kind words! I am so excited that this isn't as serious as it could have been and just hoping we'll see some improvement real soon!

Actually, it wasn't nearly as expensive as I thought it would be. The basic office visit was only $68 and with the exam, and two tests, and three prescriptions, it was only $155. My vet's basic office visit is up to $48 now ($38 for rechecks which used to be no charge) and they even charged more for one of the tests than the opthamoligist did today! Lady's been in there every week for three weeks and it's been $82 each time with only one prescription. She has to go back in three weeks so we'll see how much they charge for a recheck.

I have just accepted the fact that I will have big vet bills with Lady every few months. Between that and the $200 a month it takes to keep her in medications and diabetic supplies, she is one expensive little girl!

I am just so thankful each time she gets sick that it isn't something life threatening that I happily pay the money.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so happy about the good news for Lady. Hopefully she will feel good in no time. Big hugs to both of you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Yay!!! I'm so glad that you and Lady got good news, that's fantastic







I hope she feels better really soon


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That's great Marj. I really hope those new drops work for her!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear it was nothing too serious..im just now reading this thread for the first time....

as far as the artificial tears there is an ointment u can get at like walgreens...i prefer it to the drops b/c it lasts longer in the eye. is the other med cyclosporin?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!!














I'm so happy for you and Lady!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so glad everything is looking up for Lady!! I hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Marge, So happy to hear about Lady!! doing the happy dance with you





















Lady is worth every penny!!
Hugs to you and Lots of kisses for Lady, 

Robin Joy and Zoey


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> glad to hear it was nothing too serious..im just now reading this thread for the first time....
> 
> as far as the artificial tears there is an ointment u can get at like walgreens...i prefer it to the drops b/c it lasts longer in the eye. is the other med cyclosporin?[/B]


We already tried cyclosporin and Lady is one of the few dogs it didn't work on. We now have Tear Stimulator II twice a day and are continuing with the Pred Acetate just once a day. He gave me Lubrithal for artificial tears. I'd been using Genteal Severe Eye gel which is what they always recommended on the diabetic forum. It's also a gel. He said to put the Lubrithal in her eye 4-6 times a day, even more if I could. 

Oh, we also have Atropine drops twice a day.









On hand I always have Terramycin for conjunctivitis and Neopolydex for uvetitis.....

Most people have a pet first aid kit. I have a three drawer plastic cart for all Lady's medical supplies!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Wonderful news regarding your Lady! So happy to hear this


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Marj, I'm so sorry, I missed this whole thread. I'm so happy Lady is O.K.! You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread either but so glad I got in on the good news part. Isn't God grand? His eye is on the sparrow & our babies, too.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I missed this thread also. Im so glad to hear you got some good news.
Lady is very special and Im so glad she is ok..
ANDREA


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh I'm so happy for you!! Congraduations, what a relief! I am so so happy. You take such good care of her, you should be very proud which i'm sure you are.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank You for the update!! I am Lady got some good news, she has been through so much!!









We will keep her in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OF course I nearly had a heart attack when I saw the original title of this, but gosh, after the update...I think that is the best, possible outcome for Miss Lady?







Thank goodness she's ok. And it IS amazing that she is doing so well after so long with her diabetes--and it's because of YOU and your TLC. You're awesome, Marj! Hugs to lady & you


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Praying that Lady has a speedy recovery. She has the best mommy she could ever ask for. 


[attachment=24629:attachment]


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Marj, we are sending hugs and love for Lady!!!!!
















Bob, Marsha and Jack, Ozz and Chase


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I just now saw this post! My heart nearly stopped when I read the title! I'm so happy the news is so good!! And of course Lady is in excellent shape considering her diabetes. You are after all the best mommy out there and take excellent care of her. I'm doing a happy dance for you as well!





















</span>


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great news Marj







, hope she does well on the new meds & has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> We're back. And the news is pretty good!
> 
> 
> So I am really doing the happy dance! Thank you, thank you for all your prayers and well wishes for my little Lady![/B]


Oh Marj... that is good news!!! I know you must be somewhat relieved now. I hope she is feeling better soon!!! Hugs to you and Lady!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay for Lady!!!!





































And three cheers for Marj and her SuperMom status!!!! 







Hip hip hooray!















Hip hip hooray!















Hip hip hooray!










(And by the way, this is my 1000th post! Who knew I'd get so attached to you all?!?!)


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I did not read any of this until today. You must have been scared to death. I am so happy the outcome of all this is so much better than expected. I will keep both of you in my prayers. I notice that you are always quick with words of wisdom and concern for the rest of us and our babies. Much love to you and Lady!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj I'm so happy for Lady and for you. It's a major ordeal with cataract surgery and all the eye drops etc. Muffy takes more meds then hubby and I put together.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I just seen this thread. I'm happy Lady is doing fine!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She's seems to be a little perkier today. She demanded her dinner this evening which is a huge improvement as I had to wake her up for breakfast this morning. She's not sleeping all the time anymore.

When I see some noticable improvement, I'll post before and after pictures. I took a picture of her right before she went to the opthamologist when she looked so awful. Her eye is open just a little bit today.......









Thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj..sounds like Lady feels more comfortable already! Sounds very promising !!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am definately seeing improvement in Lady's eyes! All I do is put drops in her eyes all day long and flush them with eye wash, but it's paying off.

This was taken right before I took her to the opthamologist last Thursday. This is actually a good picture because I tried to clean her up before we went. She was so pitiful in this picture.


[attachment=24754:attachment]


This was taken just a few minutes ago. You can see her right eye is still gray. That's because she has lipids (fat) in her blood because of the diabetes and it bled into her eyes. You can see how much better she feels, though!


[attachment=24755:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Marj you are such a wonderful mummy to Lady, look how much better she is


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor baby I'm glad she is feeling better!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She actually looks like she's smiling, Marj! What a darling girl she is.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She looks so much happier! What a sweet baby girl, I am glad she feels better!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lady looks much happier! The turtle bow and tank are too cute on her! She is lucky to have such a great mommy, who takes such good care of her!!! Glad to see Lady doing better!!!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Oh she looks so much better and she must feel so much better too!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO HAPPY LADY IS DOING MUCH BETTER


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! What an improvement!! She looks wonderful!! Love the outfit and bow, too!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj.. there sure is an absolute improvement!! Her expression itself tells it all..she does feel better!
God bless that little girl... and bless you for taking such wonderful care of her!! I know she's your 'love" and you wouldn't know any different but to give her your all!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks! I was getting so discouraged because I couldn't see any improvement, but all of a sudden today her eyes looked amazingly better!
















Her attitude is so much better, too. This started a month ago and she has just felt miserable. All she wanted to do is sleep. Today she finally seems to be getting back to her old self. 

I hope her spooky gray eye goes away, too.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

As soon as I read the post I started to write a note, but I went back and read something that made me think Lady was better. Then I read much further and realized that it was good news







Then I was happy. I read a lot of posts, but I don't always participate. Sometimes I don't get on for awhile (working full time blah, blah, blah...boring). I really do enjoy the forum, and try to help when I can, because everyone is so kind and helpful in return. I get very upset when I get on and something is wrong with someone's dog. I know how upset I would be, and my heart goes out to them. Marj, you are extra kind and helpful to all, so I was SUPER glad that you had good news!!!! GOOD KARMA







YEAH!

Barb & Roxie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Marj, this looks soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than her eye did last week -- in the pic you pm'd me.







Because you're with her all the time, you probably can't see the improvement, but, really, she's looking oh so much better.














I pray that she keeps improving.

She even got dressed and you put up her top knot. She must be feeling better.




























Keep getting better Miss Lady.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, that is a hugh improvement. Warm wishes for a continued recovery.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that her eyes are improving. You have done so well taking care of Miss Lady. I certainly can sympathize. Cloud got cataracts within just a few months of his diagnosis of diabetes. We had the surgery and he had so many complications. It took forever to have him back to normal. He was on six different drops six times per day for a while. Other than his insulin, his eyes were the most difficult part of his illness. But, we had a great eye specialist who took fabulous care of him and she sent me the most lovely bouquet when he passed to the bridge. It sounds like Lady has all the best care she can have as well, starting of course with her mom.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The eye specialist couldn't believe that after 6 plus years of being a diabetic, Lady never developed cataracts. He said most are like your Cloud and develop them right away. Statistics show the majority of diabetic dogs go blind in that first year.

Lady didn't have eye problems for years or uti's for that matter, the two biggies with diabetics. It's caught up with her now, though. She has to stay on Furadantin now to prevent uti's (at $80 a bottle!) and this eye regime will be for life. There is a surgical correction, but it's a really long procedure and my vet doesn't feel it's safe for her to have anesthesia anymore.

Diabetes is so hard their bodies.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So glad to hear that Lady is continuing to improve. She is so lucky to have you.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Marj.......sorry I am so behind and just read this thread. I am so relieved Lady is going to be okay and not have to have surgery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh Marj I'm so relieved you are finally seeing some improvement! Continued prayers for continued improvement for little Lady. Hope you are doing ok!</span>


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad Lady has improved. When we start using the medicine, we expect it to work right away and forget that sometimes it takes time to get results.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

That's fantastic Marj! She is looking good!







I'm so happy she is doing so much better, it breaks my heart for any of them to be sick. Hugs to you and Lady!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, Marj, how wonderful and happy she looks in the second picture. The first picture made me feel so very bad for her and when I saw the second one it just made me smile. She is a lucky little (beautiful) girl to have such a loving, caring Mommy. So good to see her on the mend.*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear things are getting better with your little lady. She is so beautiful. You are sucha amazing momma!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She looks so much better!







What a relief to see such improvement. Hugs and warm healthy wishes to Miss Lady. I'm sure she's thrilled to have such a great mommy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so glad that you are keeping us updated and that Lady is getting better. Keep up the good work!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Lady and Big Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Marj, 
Hope that Lady continues to improve quickly


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, her eyes look so much better now.








this is great


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just read this thread and so sorry to hear Lady has not been well. Will keep her in my prayers for her continued recovery.

Lynda


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

glad to hear the good news. methinks Lady needs a new dress to celebrate the occasion. i'm just sayin'....


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

You had me worried when I read the first few pages of this thread! I'm glad everyone's prayers helped and that Lady will be fine. She's very lucky to have you taking such good care of her. If only every doggy could have someone like you in their lives...









<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Marj you are truely a role model for pet lovers! I'm glad that Lady has you in her life. Thank goodness she is improving. I will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There goes that "Lucky Lady" again.....I swear that girl has more lives than a cat! 

Thank goodness she's recovering







What a roller coaster you two have been on.









And I must say, Marj, that picture of Lady is just adorable.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I think she is looking so much better. She is really on her way to her way to a great recovery. You're a great mummy.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am late to this thread, but was so worried for you and Lady when I saw the title. What a relief to see that Lady is doing much better!







I can only hope to be as good a mommy to Shiva and Stewie as you are to your Lady!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes. We still aren't out of the woods as there has been no change in the cloudiness in her eye which means she's still bleeding behind her eyes and lipids are collecting back there. I know it's painful because she still isn't herself. She sleeps most of the time.

We go back to see the specialist on August 1st so we'll see what he recommends.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that! I will keep both you and Lady in my thoughts and prayers and send positive energy your way.


----------

